
The Phony Islam of ISIS - dtawfik1
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/02/what-muslims-really-want-isis-atlantic/386156/?single_page=true
======
venomsnake
I wonder what the reaction would be if we call the Christianity of any
christian group phony. Especially if their views are extreme.

My feeling is, that spinning a no true scottsman piece on a lot of topics,
will be high growth industry in the next couple of years.

We live in times in which there are many crazy people, willing to do crazy
stuff in the name of the crazy voices in their heads. Deal with it. Some of
them will claim identity close to someone else's. Also inevitable.

"How many fingers Winston?" \- if Daesh is showing 4 fingers, but saying they
are five, and there are people that are willing to see there five, they are
indeed showing five.

